# un ami à + pronom / un ami de + nom / un des amis de + nom - préposition à / de



## Virtuose

Bon soir

Je serais tres reconnaissant si qq pouvait m'expliquer quelle est une difference entre deux phrases ci-dessous:
1. C'est mon ami
2. C'est un ami de moi.

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## loro3311

Si la première phrase est correcte, la deuxième ne l'est pas. On ne dit pas "un ami *de* moi". On peut, en revanche, dire "c'est un ami *à* moi", encore que je n'aime pas beaucoup cette expression. Je préfére "C'est un de mes amis". 

[...]


----------



## elisa2008

C'est mon ami/C'est un ami de moi

Effectivement,  il n'est pas correct de dire "c'est un ami de moi". Il faut dire "c'est un ami à moi". On peut dire aussi "c'est un de mes amis". Ou "c'est un ami", tout simplement.

Cependant la nuance est différente.

"C'est un ami à moi" (tournure que je n'aime pas beaucoup moi non plus) et "c'est un de mes amis" (que je préfère nettement), suggèrent que cet ami n'est pas unique et évite de laisser entendre que la relation entre les deux personnes est particulièrement proche. 
Au contraire, "c'est mon ami" signifie que les deux personnes entretiennent une relation étroite. (meilleur ami, petit ami, compagnon...).

Pour éviter tout malentendu, il vaut donc mieux dire :

1-si on prononce cette phrase en l'absence de l'ami en question : "c'est un ami" ou "c'est un de mes amis", ou encore, "c'est un ami à moi"
2-si on prononce cette phrase en présence de l'ami en question:
(Je te présente) Frédéric, un ami.(en évitant "c'est")


----------



## Marga H

Bonsoir tout le monde,
J'ai failli de poser une question similaire il y a quelques jours Est-ce que la tournure:" Le chien à ma mère est noir." est correcte? J'étais sûre que non, qu'il fallait dire toujours: "Il est à ma mère ", " Il est à moi" ( le verbe être avant :à quelqu'un ) Mais je viens de tomber sur la chanson de Patricia Kaas "Mon mec à moi" et alors je doute.


----------



## kme

tout ça porte très facilement à confusion !!!
Effectivement la phrase "c'est un ami de moi" n'est pas correct... Mais "c'est le chien à ma mère" inversement n'est pas correct "C'est le chein de ma mère" est la bonne formulation...
Pourtant des formules "c'est le chien à ma mère" , " c'est le livre à Paul" sont bien souvent employée dans le language populaire bien que peu correct et à mon humble avis pas tres jolie...
Mon mec à moi de Patricia Kaas, n'est pas grammaticalement correct...


----------



## Le Païen

Bonne Année, tout le monde!

Pour la possession: On doit, cependant, répondre à la question *"À qui est ce livre?"* par "Il est à moi" ou bien "Il est à Sylvaine" ou bien "Il est au prof", etc.  

Mais sans cette question plus précise (exprimée ou implicite) portant le sens de "_appartenir à_", la possession s'exprime par de ou par un adjectif possessif -- "'C'est le livre de Sylvaine", "C'est mon livre", etc.


----------



## mizou300

bonjour 
est ce qu'on dit je suis le neveu de  ou je suis le neveu à ?

merci d'avance


----------



## SwissPete

Je dirais : « Je suis le neveu de ... », « C'est la sœur de ... ».


----------



## lamenace

Salut a tous !

J'entends de nos jours beaucoup de gens dire un ami à mon copain , Or et selon le Bescherelle ; l'utilisation de "à" doit être suivi d'un pronom personnel !
Mais comme je regarde beaucoup les séries télévisées , ils disent l'ami de .... (quelqu’un) 
Merci de mettre fin à ce genre d'ambiguïtés


----------



## Donaldos

Tu as tout résumé.

En théorie : _c'est un ami *de* mon cousin, c'est un ami *à* lui._

Mais dans un langage plus relâché : _c'est un ami *à* mon cousin_, on emploie _à_ même lorsqu'il n'est pas suivi d'un pronom. Je pense que cet usage est relativement courant.

Quant aux séries, elles ne reflètent pas parfaitement la spontanéité et les éventuelles inexactitudes qui caractérisent la langue orale que l'on utilise au quotidien. Il s'agit, dans ces séries,  de textes rédigés avec le temps de la réflexion, récités par des acteurs qui s'en sont plus ou moins longuement imprégnés.


----------



## grain de sel

Est-ce que c'est correct d'utiliser *à* en tant que préposition possessive?
Ex. "Elle est une amie *à* moi." ou "C'est la grand-mère *à* Steve." ? 
Il me semble que je l'ai déjà entendu, mais je je ne sais pas s'il vaut mieux dire "C'est la grand-mère *de* Steve."
Merci!


----------



## Donaldos

_C'est une amie *à* moi._​

Avec les pronoms personnels, on n'a pas le choix de la préposition. 


_C'est la grand-mère *à* Steve/*de* Steve._​

_de_ est généralement considéré comme la seule préposition correcte.

_à_ est utilisé couramment mais est considéré comme familier/relâché.


----------



## Frenchrescue

Bonjour,

J'utilise à l'oral comme à l'écrit : "c'est une de mes amies" et "c'est la grand-mère de Steve".
J'ai déjà entendu en France les formes avec "à" ; personnellement je les trouve incorrectes (mais "c'est une amie à moi" est de plus en plus répandu), sauf dans des contextes très particuliers humour/familier/chanson...
Je ne le recommande donc pas à l'écrit.
[…]

Cordialement,
French rescue


----------



## CapnPrep

[…]
Voir aussi:
a friend of mine
FR: de / à pour la possession


Frenchrescue said:


> J'ai déjà entendu en France les formes avec "à" ; personnellement je les  trouve incorrectes


Certaines sont incorrectes ; d'autres, comme _une amie à moi_, sont irréprochables. Voici ce qu'en dit l'Académie française :


> *À : « la voiture de Julie » ou « la voiture à Julie » ?*
> La préposition _à_ marque normalement l’appartenance après un verbe (_cette maison est, appartient à notre ami_). On l’emploie avec la même valeur devant un pronom, seule (_un ami à nous_) ou pour reprendre un possessif (_c’est sa manière à lui_). Mais on ne peut plus l’employer entre deux noms, comme on le faisait dans l’ancienne langue, sauf dans des locutions figées (_une bête à Bon Dieu_), par archaïsme ou dans un usage très familier. On dira : la voiture _de_ Julie, les fleurs _de_ ma mère.



Et dans la dernière édition du Dictionnaire (s.v. _à_) :


> ★*IV. *_*À *_introduit un complément indiquant la possession, l'appartenance.
> ☆*1. *Le possesseur, le propriétaire, le détenteur : […] Après un substantif et précédant un pronom personnel ou indéfini pour marquer une insistance particulière. _Voilà bien une idée à lui. Elle a un style à elle, bien à elle. Avoir une maison à soi. Notre devoir à tous est de tenir bon. _Fam. _Un ami à moi. _• Entre deux substantifs. Cette construction n'est plus en usage, sauf dans des expressions figées. _Une bête à bon Dieu. Un fils à papa. _


----------



## Cactus92

Bonjour,
Je remonte le topic car aujourd'hui, au cours d'une discussion, j'ai dit  "un ami à mon père". Un collègue m'a alors repris en disant qu'il fallait dire "un ami de mon père" et j'ai acquiescé la tête bien basse ... 

Cependant, j'ai cherché une justification sur Internet mais je n'en trouve pas vraiment. Il y a bien sûr vos échanges mais ils sont très techniques alors que je cherche une justification simple. Quand je regarde la définition de l'académie (celle citée dans la réponse précédente), il faut employer "de" entre deux substantifs mais je comprends que pour les autres cas, le "à" est possible.

Donc, comme "mon" n'est pas un substantif (ou corrigez moi si je me trompe), j'ai l'impression que dire "un ami à mon père" n'est donc pas incorrect. Vous en pensez quoi ? En revanche, il faut bien dire "un ami de papa" car "papa" est un substantif.

Merci


----------



## arundhati

"un ami à mon père" est bien incorrect, et donne un côté enfantin à la phrase.
Grammaticalement, ce n'est pas "mon" qu'il faut regarder (simple pronom) mais "père" qui est bien un substantif.
On pourrait dire par contre "un ami à lui".


----------



## Maître Capello

Cactus92 said:


> Donc, comme "mon" n'est pas un substantif (ou corrigez moi si je me trompe)


La règle ne parle pas du mot qui suit immédiatement la préposition, mais du nom ou pronom qui suit.

_un ami *de*_ + déterminant + nom

_un ami *de* mon frère_​_un ami *du* voisin_​_un ami *de* la voisine_​_un ami *d'*un voisin_​
_un ami *à*_ + pronom

_un ami *à* moi_​_un ami *à* toi_​_un ami *à* elles_​


arundhati said:


> Grammaticalement, ce n'est pas "mon" qu'il faut regarder (simple pronom)


Ce n'est en effet pas _mon_ qu'il faut regarder, car _mon_ n'est ni un substantif, ni un pronom ; c'est un adjectif possessif ayant la fonction de déterminant. 



arundhati said:


> "un ami à mon père" est bien incorrect


Je n'irais pas jusque là : familier peut-être, mais pas incorrect.


----------



## Bezoard

L'Académie considère déjà "un ami à moi" comme familier dans la dernière édition du dictionnaire !


----------



## arundhati

Maître Capello said:


> Je n'irais pas jusque là : familier peut-être, mais pas incorrect.



Pourquoi ne pas le mentionner dans les exemples si c'est correct ?


----------



## k@t

S’il fallait absolument étiqueter cette tournure en français contemporain, je dirais qu’elle est plutôt populaire que familière et qu’elle est donc considérée comme normativement/ puristiquement incorrecte, ce qui fait dire (un peu-beaucoup trop vite) à l’Académie dans la 9e édition de son dictionnaire qu’elle n’est plus en usage.

(@arundhati, petite coquille message 16 : _mon _n'est pas un pronom. Je l'aurais bien signalé en MP, mais cette fonction ne semble pas activée sur ton/votre profil.)


----------



## Cactus92

Ok merci pour vos réponses, c'est parfait 

En lisant un peu l'histoire de cette règle, je trouve étonnant cette évolution de la langue (remplacement du "à" par "de"). J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des cas où ça ne fonctionne pas très bien comme par exemple :

"le livre de mon père"

On ne sait pas pas si c'est l'auteur ou le propriétaire du livre, alors que garder la formulation avec le "à" permet d'éviter la confusion. Bon, le contexte permettrait surement de trancher mais en l'état ce n'est pas suffisant.


----------



## k@t

Cactus92 said:


> "le livre de mon père"
> 
> On ne sait pas pas si c'est l'auteur ou le propriétaire du livre,


En effet, mais on peut désambiguïser l'énoncé tout en conservant un registre standard. Par exemple : _un _/ _le livre écrit par mon père - un / le livre dont mon père est l’auteur_.
Évidemment, c'est moins concis. Cela étant, je me demande si ces énoncés ne sont pas plus fréquents que _un / le livre de mon père_ pour signifier qu'il en est l'auteur.


----------

